# Water causing bloating, why?



## volatile

I am puzzled at how when I drink water, I get more bloated.The reason I drink water is because I read that having a lot of water, gradually, was good for IBS.I have been drinking filtered cold water, and yet when I drink, I notice I get increased bloating instantly.Why, and what I am supposed to do?I need to drink water, am I supposed to avoid it?I thought filtered tap water was good for IBS, do I need to have a different kind of water?Has anybody had this? When I exercise, I can't skip having water, so how do I solve this matter? Thanks.


----------



## 18369

drinking cold water from the fridge is not good for the tummy. try drinking room temperature water, in moderation. Don't drink too much in one go that won't help either.


----------



## 20884

Link [/b]*What is Edema?? Edema (BE: oedema, formerly known as dropsy) is swelling of any organ or tissue due to accumulation of excess fluid. Edema has many root causes, but its common mechanism is accumulation of fluid into the tissues. **Flatulence*


----------



## flux

> quote:I am puzzled at how when I drink water, I get more bloated


Everyone who consumes a sufficient amount of water gets bloated in this fashion. That's natural and normal.


> quote:What is Edema?? Edema (BE: oedema, formerly known as dropsy) is swelling of any organ or tissue due to accumulation of excess fluid. Edema has many root causes, but its common mechanism is accumulation of fluid into the tissues.


Edema has *nothing* to do with this topic.


----------



## 21670

I cant even tell the difference between bloat and not bloat, call me silly. What eles can cause it? I know salt can add..KIm


----------



## 20884

*Hi welcome. Bloating have a significant meaning. Generally when you eat you must have noticed your abdomen is bloated , for a normal person. But that does notindicate that u are suffering from bloating. For bloating --- the medical term as it designate as an GI problem-- you must suffer from suffocation and pressure inside the abdomen. Generally deep breating ( and not inhsaling air through mouth), dring water slowly in small sips and doing some excercise or walking will lessen the problem. You should also avoid overeating. bloating can also occur for bacteria overreacting with undigested food. *


----------



## flux

> quote:For bloating --- the medical term as it designate as an GI problem-- you must suffer from suffocation and pressure inside the abdomen.


There is a distinction between functional bloating and distension. I think volatile is describing distension and not bloating. True?


----------



## volatile

What I am saying is, I notice when I drink water, sometimes, especially at my office, I get an instantly expanded belly and I can even feel irritation.I have been drinking cold filtered, in one of the water pitchers, water as well as room temperature water, it does not seem to matter.I would like to know what I should do, I need to drink water, but I can not stand getting bloated, and this happens within the first few sips.It is not as if I drink a ton of water at once, I drink slowly and feel like this.Is there any explanation or anything I can do to stop this problem?Do I need to drink bottled water only?


----------



## Screamer

Have you tried drinking herbal tea as opposed to water while at work then drinking the warm water once you get home? I find a hot (not boiling) cup of herbal tea doesn't give me the same problems that water on it's own does. And there are heaps of varities out there other than peppermint or fennel.


----------



## volatile

Is there any explanation as to why water of all things makes me bloated?I am getting peeved at how everytime I drink, I get bloated.This is absurd, I NEED TO DRINK WATER, I CAN NOT BEAR TO HAVE IT WHERE EACH TIME I AM THIRSTY I HAVE FEAR A BAD BLOATING IS COMING.Now, why is the happening, and what is practical solution, I need to drink water, this is stupid.


----------



## 20327

Maybe you could have an IV to replenish your body with water, without having to drink it. It might be a bit of a problem at a dance club though unless you put the thing on wheels.Sorry to be so flippant, since I know bloating is awful, but no one seems to have magical answers for you. Even the books on IBS sort of shrug their shoulders when they mention bloating. I guess if I had a symptom that seemed to occur no matter what I did, then I'd just enjoy life as much as possible and "resist not evil". In other words, I'd be eating banana cream pies, drinking nice cool white wines, rich Italian food, etc. The reason I have a very dull diet of chicken and rice and pasta is because it seems to stabilize my system. If none of this helped, I'd probably be out there at PIZZA PIG restaurant having something acidic and decadent that would lead to an early death.P.S. Life is often stupid. Learn this while you are young and you will save yourself a lot of frustration (part of the "resist not evil" clue above).


----------



## flux

> quote:Is there any explanation as to why water of all things makes me bloated?


If this is reliably reproducible, you should ask your doctor about having a fluoroscope done while you are drinking water. It may give some hint as to what's going on.


> quote: I NEED TO DRINK WATER


Nobody has to drink water per se.If I understand correctly, only water causes this not any other liquid. True? (Of course, most every liquid contains water, which make that situation puzzling.)


----------



## twsts

Did you find a good solution? I find when I get bloated easily that if I take soluble fiber for a couple days or so that I feel much better and don't notice it any more.


----------



## BQ

I don't know but I think this person's issue may have been drinking *cold* water. I notice I can get pretty severe and sudden ab pain when I drink really cold water.

(You may not hear from the Original Poster as this thread is going on 8 years old.)


----------



## SteveInAustin

Drinking or eating anything will trigger muscle contractions in the intestines and stomach. It's like a switch that gets turned on in the stomach (and perhaps just all by the brain itself). The stomach sends a signal to the brain when there's more stuff in the stomach. The brain in turn sends signals to begin bowel movement and various secretions in the intestines and stomach. What you're likely experiencing is this process, and the bloating may be due to the resulting increase in gas from bacteria that begin to multiply when they shift around and get exposed to various bodily fluids. Or it's due to the electrical activity (spasms) produced by the nervous system during this process.

That's what I suspect anyway.

- Steve


----------



## nigol

bravo on reviving a decade old thread.


----------



## SteveInAustin

Oh hey!


----------



## MushroomFarmer

Hi this is my first post and I plan to make a new post around this topic. My observation is that IBS, etc sufferers are adding to many fluids to their diets in the forms of teas, sodas, or just plain water. My good theory (as is probably already suspect) is that gut disorders have a microbiological foundation of bacteria, yeasts, and protozoa. Most of which little is known about because the species cannot be cultivated on any lab media and dishes. I have experience when it comes to observing how all this flora competes and grows as it is essential in my line of work (running a mushroom farm).

Compost/hay that gets too wet or is too wet at harvest will heat up with microbes to the point of catching fire. A wooden log that sits in warm water will rot away quickly. Oversaturation of water creates extreme microbial action, and this excess action is what tears at our guts and causes progressively worse microbial environments that eventually favor the bacterias that cause cysts/chrone's/etc. Look for my new post on this topic.


----------

